# M3 won't upload contacts (brand new car)



## Reflex (Jan 15, 2019)

I just took delivery of a Model 3. BT works well for music from my iPhone 8, but contacts won't upload.
Any trick to getting the car to upload the data? I've tried disconnecting, turning on sync and then off, then back on.
No dice. Thanks for anyone who knows the trick!

RESOLVED


Reflex said:


> *DOH! *I deleted the iPhone and re-attached it. At attachment, it asks if you would like to share contacts. The delivery rep attached it for me and selected the NO button. Yay! Now, I am set. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

You mean phone contacts, right? If you push right scroll wheel and say "call Mom" does Mom's contact not come up?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Check out this thread. This is a recent discovery, but if you have any special characters in any of your contacts that could be causing some trouble. https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...-bluetooth-solution-finally.10880/post-196444


----------



## Reflex (Jan 15, 2019)

FRC said:


> You mean phone contacts, right? If you push right scroll wheel and say "call Mom" does Mom's contact not come up?


Nothing comes up. The list is blank of recents and contacts.


----------



## Reflex (Jan 15, 2019)

GDN said:


> Check out this thread. This is a recent discovery, but if you have any special characters in any of your contacts that could be causing some trouble. https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...-bluetooth-solution-finally.10880/post-196444


I saw that thread. No known special characters.


----------



## Magnets! (Jan 10, 2019)

Check the bluetooth menu on your phone and make sure 'sync contacts' is turned on. Don't recall if there is a similar switch in the car's menu.


----------



## Reflex (Jan 15, 2019)

Magnets! said:


> Check the bluetooth menu on your phone and make sure 'sync contacts' is turned on. Don't recall if there is a similar switch in the car's menu.


Thanks; no such menu! I will reach out to Tesla Tech Support (assuming there is such a thing).


----------



## Magnets! (Jan 10, 2019)

Reflex said:


> Thanks; no such menu! I will reach out to Tesla Tech Support (assuming there is such a thing).


ok I have it on iPhone X...I would bet your iPhone 8 does too. Go to Settings, Bluetooth, click on the "i" next to Tesla Model 3 and you should see the menu.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Reflex said:


> I just took delivery of a Model 3. BT works well for music from my iPhone 8, but contacts won't upload.
> Any trick to getting the car to upload the data? I've tried disconnecting, turning on sync and then off, then back on.
> No dice. Thanks for anyone who knows the trick!


Did you check the Bluetooth settings menu on your car to be sure the button for contacts and recent calls is turned ON? Touch the Bluetooth icon on the top right of your touchscreen to bring up the menu.


----------



## Reflex (Jan 15, 2019)

BluestarE3 said:


> Did you check the Bluetooth settings menu on your car to be sure the button for contacts and recent calls is turned ON? Touch the Bluetooth icon on the top right of your touchscreen to bring up the menu.


There is no such setting in the bluetooth menu on iPhone. I will call tech support. Thanks!!


----------



## Reflex (Jan 15, 2019)

*DOH! *I deleted the iPhone and re-attached it. At attachment, it asks if you would like to share contacts. The delivery rep attached it for me and selected the NO button. Yay! Now, I am set. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Simple answers are so good. Now you can get on to enjoying the car !!!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

GDN said:


> Simple answers are so good. Now you can get on to enjoying the car !!!


I always struggle deciding whether to give a post an "I agree" or a "Like". Thanks @GDN for letting me do both!


----------



## Magnets! (Jan 10, 2019)

You did more work than you needed to do, but glad you got it working. This explanation of how to enable contacts might be more clear than my previous instruction. It is written for Mercedes but you'll get the idea.

Once paired, you should also go into _Settings, Bluetooth_ on your iPhone and tap the "i" symbol beside the entry that represents your Mercedes-Benz. This should bring up a list of advanced options that allow you to control contact synchronization with your vehicle. Ensure that "Sync Contacts" is enabled, and that checkmarks appear beside the categories and groups of contacts that you want to sync. If this option is turned off, your vehicle won't be able to "see" any contacts on your iPhone and the sync will naturally fail. Some vehicles will notify you of this situation, while others will just fail silently as if the iPhone doesn't support contact sync at all. This will allow you to choose which contacts you want sync'd in case you have multiple address books.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

FRC said:


> I always struggle deciding whether to give a post an "I agree" or a "Like". Thanks @GDN for letting me do both!


I don't know that I could make a double post if I tried, but it happened one way or another. The double has been deleted. Sorry.


----------

